# Canton Ti25 Tweeters



## HokieMike (Jul 11, 2010)

One pair of vintage 1990s Canton Ti25 Tweeters - these are the real deal cloth-edged titanium dome tweeters.

Large frames with integrated grills - surface mount only 

In good working condition

Sold as-is

A great buy for the car audiophile or collector!



Canton Ti25 Car Tweeters - Pair | eBay


----------

